# alrite which one would u hit continued



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

choose ....i chose eva mendez cuz shes just drop dead sexy


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

selma hayack until i was jellllllooooooo, mya is anouther one with a chiseled ass


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id like a piece of that jolie


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Toooooooo many choices

<---------Esther Baxter


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

angelina jolie is like 500% sex appeal


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shes been sexed so many times i doubt she could even feel it ne more...but damn those lips can put u in a trance


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I see Christina A. made the list.

There are an infinite number of funny captions for this picture.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dude, making me pick between Vida and Gloria









That's not cool.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> I see Christina A. made the list.
> 
> There are an infinite number of funny captions for this picture.


 Shaq: would you hit this skanky midget dude?

Yao: hell no!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i think shaq is big if u know wut i mean...but im the reason tehy made the xxxl size bitches


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Spears by far....cmon Angelina??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam filo u are the biggest idiot here ever

and heres a normal pic


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shes so damn wierd tho...she was a cutter...committed suicide once...makes out with her brother...god so many things wrong with her...but as for her body and face shes just about perfect


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

salma hayak fools!! remember dogma when she was stripping for jay and silent bob









......dam now i got that fucked up song in my head


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I would get dirty with christina aguilera. I honestly do not see the appeal of Angelina............her lips make me sick, they are like pus sacks on her face


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam filo u are the biggest idiot here ever
> 
> and heres a normal pic


 I feel for you, because you are in love with an Elf.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> shes so damn wierd tho...she was a cutter...committed suicide once...makes out with her brother...god so many things wrong with her...but as for her body and face shes just about perfect


 If she committed suicide, she would be dead. You can only do that ONCE.

As for my vote, i took Christina Aguilera.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea to lazy to edit...attempted


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that list is to hard to choose from


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> I see Christina A. made the list.
> 
> There are an infinite number of funny captions for this picture.


 Shaq: "I put it down there and it ended up over here"
Yao: "He did it"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> shes so damn wierd tho...she was a cutter...committed suicide once...makes out with her brother...god so many things wrong with her...but as for her body and face shes just about perfect


 You mean she ATTEMPTED suicide. Big difference there buddy, shes still alive.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd do Selma till my peter hurts.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

too many choices...

I voted for Christina, but closely followed by Angelina and Britney!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i couldent believer kate beckinsale isent there

where heres a link
watch both trailers







http://www.allstarz.org/kate/underworld.htm


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone who didn't vote for vida, hasn't seen her yet.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

and another


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i voted paris of course she is hot men


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam we all know vida has the best ass ever


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Anyone who didn't vote for vida, hasn't seen her yet.


 wow she is also very nice vida i dont now her but she ,s defenitly hot


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Vida. damn I can bury my face in that ass all day


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Christina aguilaera every time.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Did somebody mention ass??????????


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Way too much ass on that last chick man. Don't get me wrong I dont like girls with no ass. But holy sh*t that thing is flappin below her legs man. I can be big but it needs to be firm.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

adultswim said:
 

> Way too much ass on that last chick man. Don't get me wrong I dont like girls with no ass. But holy sh*t that thing is flappin below her legs man. I can be big but it needs to be firm.


 That my friend, is a badunkadunk.


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

> too many choices...
> 
> I voted for Christina, but closely followed by Angelina and Britney!!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I want the news lady.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=61940


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Awww I should have voted Vida.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u girly men...do u even know wut eva mendez looks like? JESUS CHRIST


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

vida all the way, followed by selma


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

halle barry is my mistress on the side


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Dont get me wrong Eva is nice I'd hit it all day, but she doesn't hold a candle to vida or some of the others.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I dont know who this is but I'd have ups send me somethin every day if she would deliver it.

Sweet ass


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I just really like this one. I had to put it in.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

adultswim said:


> I dont know who this is but I'd have ups send me somethin every day if she would deliver it.
> 
> Sweet ass










you wish


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

ok one more. this is funny.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how about sofia vergara

hope this pic aint that bad


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i always wanted to violate britney spears.... a lot

so where are the olsen twins and hilary duff on the list?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> i always wanted to violate britney spears.... a lot
> 
> so where are the olsen twins and hilary duff on the list?










here u go


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ey man im only human...i couldnt list al lof them i forgot to put halle barry and hilary duff...lindsay lohan...DEATH IN #'s butt....and sofia vergara is a dime


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Angelina by far....wasn't she just named the sexiest woman?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

id kill for angelina!!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

naw....i think she won the most f***ed woman


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Selma Hayeck


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

f*ck the list...k fizzly is the finest on this thread


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow thats some good porno!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

filo...i hope ur not doing wut i think ur doing when looking at these pics


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> f*ck the list...k fizzly is the finest on this thread


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> f*ck the list...k fizzly is the finest on this thread










im in the back and kfizzly is screaming








then i finished kfizzly off later that night


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Death in # said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > f*ck the list...k fizzly is the finest on this thread
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranhamagnet said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...










since im the pitcher im not gay

yeah thats sounds right


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

....................


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ey death...it does...cuz ur choosing to stick ur penis up a MANS butt...which makes u gay 2...but still very cute


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ey death...it does...cuz ur choosing to stick ur penis up a MANS butt...which makes u gay 2...but still very cute


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

oh yea! nasty drips!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont know wtf that smiley means...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i dont know wtf that smiley means...










i do


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> i dont know wtf that smiley means...


wow then u better take that bone thugs avatar off, and stick with the elton john-rocket man


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

o...go ahead and keep talking sh*t...doesnt bother me ne more


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> o...go ahead and keep talking sh*t...doesnt bother me ne more


sh*t ur worse then whitney houston on crack when it comes to lieing. if it doesnt bother you, why do u reply? you must have a lot of time on your hands like me :laugh:


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

honestly k fizzly im sorry if i hurt your feelings............i know how you







special people can get


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea...if u say so


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> yea...if u say so





> honestly k fizzly im sorry if i hurt your feelings............i know how you special people can get


I did say so :laugh:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cool


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)




----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

ayo for yayo, walk around with yayo, all in my nassle.............


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nice smileys


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

thanx! their crack heads!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ok...funny?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

omg you really are retarded, its funny cause thats what thye are............damn its like argueing with a bush clone







wow he really is stupid............i feel bad now


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ok


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> omg you really are retarded, its funny cause thats what thye are............damn its like argueing with a bush clone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i hope you know how dumb and completely immature you are. its like listenign to a pre-schooler ramble aimlessley. just do us all a favor adn SHUT UP!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> i hope you know how dumb and completely immature you are. its like listenign to a pre-schooler ramble aimlessley. just do us all a favor adn SHUT UP!


will do captain


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

adultswim said:


> I just really like this one. I had to put it in.


 Too bad most American asses look like this:








I need to move to Brazil, damn there are some hotties there. And they'll come on to guys instead of waiting for us to come on to them.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Thats an awfull way to end this discussion.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

This will make it all better


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

So true scrappy, even in Mexico, the women flock to American men.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

can they tell ur american


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hahha, I figured someone would lose thier breakfast over that pic.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thank god i didnt eat breakfast since im fasting...scrappydoo got 100 posts...hooray?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sweet, that was fast. I love this board, I've been on everyday since I found it. And P's are so much happier.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont think the p's would be happy if they knew u liked that kinda booty man


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

i'm still not happy. That fat ass bitch pic needs to go. I need to put up more hot chicks to compensate for that fat f*ck.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

another


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

another


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

another her name is Carmella decesare. OMFG she is hot


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I voted Paris. Of course!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

isnt she a playmate or pornstar


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Kinda...but she looks great to me!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

don't forget emily booth


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

more pics of emily booth


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ok







this was my old avatar


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

To make up for the cottagecheese ass here's a pic of Mercedes:








And my friends' cousin Mia:


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> u girly men...do u even know wut eva mendez looks like? JESUS CHRIST


 Eva Mendez looks like Jesus Christ??????


----------

